# Jeux vidéo > Jeux vidéo (Discussions générales) > Le coin des développeurs >  Shmup Space Killer : mon premier petit jeu sur android

## Bendk97

Hello
À titre initiatique j'ai développé mon premier jeu sur Android avec la lib libgdx

C'est un shmup avec 3 niveaux avec chacun leur ambiance et leur boss

Merci de le tester et de me dire ce que vous en pensez

Il y a deux modes de contrôle 

Le lien sur le Google playstore http://goo.gl/K4Z2yc

----------


## Grhyll

J'ai pas de device android, mais ça a l'air joli et de bien tourner  ::):

----------


## Ashley TOUCRU

Salut,
Je ne suis pas jouer de Shmup et complètement nul, mais si j'ai le temps de tester je te dirai ce que j'en pense. Il est d'ores et déjà téléchargé.  :;):

----------


## Bendk97

Merci les canards

----------

